# How much did YOU train for selection?



## CupCake (Sep 10, 2019)

Greetings all,

I'm just personally curious what anybody here who went through a SOF course actually did in terms of how many hours a week they worked out, or how many miles they put in running and swimming. I've looked at different programs (the fitness prep app for A&S for MARSOC being a go to example) since I go to A&S in April, and the running comes out to something like 4 or 5 miles a week, and I was informed there's a timed 5 mile run in phase 1, so a 3 mile run one day and 1.5 miles of intervals doesn't seem like enough to be conditioned for that.

I understand everyone has their own strengths and weaknesses and what you did specifically was tailored to you. But how did you know what you did was "enough"? Can something like that be even measured?

Between work and studying and taking care of my guys I've been trying to get one solid PT session in daily and not skip out on the warmup and cooldown, and keep my diet in check. I wind up running and doing calisthenics 2x a week, ruck 2x a week, and swim 3x a week always ending with a brick tread. 

My times are steadily improving and I dont go to A&S until April, but would the lower frequency wind up hurting me in the long run? If anybody has any experience with this it would be appreciated.


----------

